# Jacuzzi whirlpool tub will not shut off (pics)



## vestaviascott

Our jacuzzi tub recently had an issue where the whirlpool, once turned on could not be turned off. There is a button that you press that turns the jets on/off. We had to remove the front tub panel and disconnect the pump power cord. Incidentally, both plug receptacles on the floor are not GFCI. Should that have passed the builder code inspection?

Anyway, here are my questions?

1) Do I need to replace these receptacles with GFCI?

2) How can I fix the issue with the whirlpool shutoff button?


----------



## vestaviascott

*Update*: When I press the button, I can hear the switch making a noise inside the pump housing as if its trying to work (I'm guessing that's what I should be hearing)

Also, I noticed that the breaker for the tub IS gfci. Does that help explain why the receptacles under the tub are not and passed code inspection?


----------



## jmon

Sounds like the on/off push button switch is bad on your jazcuzzi. Call whirlpool for a replacement switch. Should be good to go once replaced. Just a suggestion.

As far as the gfci, it's good that the breaker is gfci protected. If it were me, I would also have one at the jacuzzi. No biggy, both are easy fixes. Others will be along with more suggestions/advice.

As far as code compliant and why it passed inspection, please wait for one of the electricians to respond. They would know what's required by code, etc., and how it should be wired. Thanks.


----------



## vestaviascott

jmon said:


> Sounds like the on/off push button switch is bad on your jazcuzzi. Call whirlpool for a replacement switch. Should be good to go once replaced. Just a suggestion.


Thanks for the tip. The tub is a "Jacuzzi" brand. The issue I'm having is with the "whirlpool" function. I've sent a contact form to Jacuzzi for help, but I don't expect to hear back from them until after the weekend. I'm looking to fix this today or tomorrow as I have a home inspection scheduled for this week.


----------



## Stubbie

You have a pneumatic (air) switch there is probably a bad diaphram at the button location (leak) not allowing air pressure to open the switch at the end of the tubing. Google Jacuzzi air switches or parts and find a local vendor. Should be a simple fix.

You might also try you tube for a repair video. Just type in something like jacuzzi air switch.

Here is one that is rather silly but gets to the point ... its United Kingdom and has a rather resourceful fix to the problem while you get a new part.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GggDZaUvD0Y


----------



## elec_2014

jmon said:


> As far as the gfci, it's good that the breaker is gfci protected. If it were me, I would also have one at the jacuzzi. As far as code compliant and why it passed inspection, please wait for one of the electricians to respond. They would know what's required by code, etc., and how it should be wired. Thanks.


You should not use a GFCI receptacle on a GFCI protected circuit. This will cause problems. Using a GFCI breaker is code compliant.


----------



## vestaviascott

Stubbie said:


> You have a pneumatic (air) switch there is probably a bad diaphram at the button location (leak) not allowing air pressure to open the switch at the end of the tubing. Google Jacuzzi air switches or parts and find a local vendor. Should be a simple fix.
> 
> You might also try you tube for a repair video. Just type in something like jacuzzi air...


Thanks. It appears that the switch is trying to work. I can hear a sound in the pump switch area when I depress the on/off button. 


Also, the switch is apparently stuck in open/on position. When I plug the pump in, the jets turn on and th only way I can stop them is to unplug the pump.

Is this what you expect?


----------

